# Stahls’ TV Offers Heat Press For Profit Video



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A video from Stahls’ TV provides a rundown on what it takes to get off to a good start on a profitable heat printing business. The recording of a live class discusses what to look for in a heat press, options available and how your choice impacts production, print capabilities and profits. 

You’ll learn about the key heat printing variables of time, temperature and pressure and how they’re addressed by various machines. You’ll also find out about features and accessories for boosting accuracy, throughput and printing versatility that translate to increased profits. 

The video offers advice on choosing the best size heater, the role of threadability and interchangeable platens and more. It includes demos of equipment and basic techniques, along with explanations of common terms and concepts. It also provides pointers on choosing and ordering transfers with profitability in mind and highlights various design and marketing resources.

The video further includes a look at heat transfer vinyl cutters and the role they can play in helping to grow a heat transfer business. You’ll get an intro to the process, equipment features, and materials, as well as a review of points to consider when buying. 

View “Heat Press for Profit: How to Get Started With Heat Printing” at goo.gl/CUQRPc

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in Sterling Heights, MI, with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

